# New Pellet Smoker purchase.



## PaPaRumple (Apr 22, 2022)

Hi All,

I have smoked using both the weber and a drum smoker but now want to get myself a pellet smoker for the easy and convenience.

I have my eye on the Pit Boss Pro Series 4 Vertical Smoker at £999 as per below.








If anyone one here has the same unit I would appreciate any input on the matter.

Is it worth the £999 or should I stay clear?

Thanks!


----------



## bigfurmn (Apr 22, 2022)

Ok stupid question… what’s that equate to in US dollars??? About $1082.00 if my math is correct. If I’m wrong please let me know. Seems high but no idea what they go for on that side of the pond.


----------



## PaPaRumple (Apr 22, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> Ok stupid question… what’s that equate to in US dollars??? About $1082.00 if my math is correct. If I’m wrong please let me know. Seems high but no idea what they go for on that side of the pond.


That is correct and it goes for that retail in all stores here. Its very frustrating but I am guessing this is largely due to shipping from the USA. Do you have one or have you used one? If so what would you say? I am either looking at this or a GMG Ledge.


----------



## bigfurmn (Apr 23, 2022)

I have a Pit Boss pellet grill not a vertical. How easy is it to find pellets over there? Obviously it’s pretty easy over here but I have no idea what flavor woods you can get. I like my grill but depends on space and what you are looking to do.


----------



## bill1 (Apr 23, 2022)

I have both a masterbuilt vertical pellet smoker and a masterbuilt conventional pellet grill.  Both identical controllers and moving parts.  But I find the grill to be much easier to use, heats up faster, more uniform temps, easier to tend, mod, clean, etc.  Now for smoking a whole lot of shelves of holiday nuts, etc, the vertical has its place but I probably use the grill 20X as much.  

FWIW, I got the vertical pellet smoker as an Amazon open-box deal for <$130 shipped, and I have an understanding wife that lets me use quite a bit of patio space for all my machines.  But if either of those weren't true, I'd regret getting the vertical.


----------

